# What do you do for a living?



## wvbowhunter1984 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just curious how the rest of you fund your hunting. I personally work at a limestone mine operating a front end loader loading dump trucks.


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

walmart department manager by day, bouncer at a nightclub at night


----------



## bphillips (Jan 26, 2009)

Directional Driller - Im the one that steers horizontal oil wells


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

Union plumber


----------



## MTSCMike (Sep 22, 2013)

Sr Engineering Associate (36 years) for a major engineering company. We design and build high technology test facilities (wind tunnels, environmental simulation chambers, engine test cells, etc) for automotive, aerospace and government clients all over the globe.


----------



## Pointinglab (Aug 1, 2009)

Wastewater engineer. I design WWTPs and pump stations.


----------



## ohiobigbuck1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Night time custodian at a middle school


----------



## Bullshooter (Sep 27, 2005)

Retired at 49, spent 25 years as a State Trooper..


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

Police officer


----------



## WildBill37 (Aug 1, 2011)

Work on a grain farm six months then self employed six months


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

I put the wings on.


















Just kidding. I'm a reactor operator for a GaCl3 manufacturer.


----------



## 782gear (Dec 16, 2009)

I spent most of my working life in the aerospace and defense industries negotiating and establishing security requirements relative to new business opportunities. Recently retired.


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

I am a business owner for a paintless dent repair company


----------



## Birds_Eye (Oct 26, 2011)

Sr. retail designer / Industrial designer


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

Tool & Die Maker


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

Controller for investment advisory firm. If I had ever known how crazy our health insurance system would become I'd have gone to work for the government, like state trooper above, get my 20-25 years in and retire and do something different!


----------



## DIXIEDOG1 (Oct 27, 2013)

CMM Programmer / Quality Inspector in machine shop


----------



## fariss (May 15, 2010)

Forklift operator for Weyerhaeuser


----------



## Jshep40 (Aug 28, 2006)

I manage corn and soybean sales in Michigan for a very large AG company. I get paid to work on farms I want to hunt!


----------



## dvillefire01 (Mar 5, 2012)

Fire fighter


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Industrial maintenance for NCR. We print and slit recit paper rolls


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Retired from the Marine Corps (Criminal Investigator), working back for the Department of Defense as a civilian on Fort Jackson, SC.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

High Voltage Lineman.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

View attachment 2030902


I manage the construction of these, and the systems that go on them. I work for one of the largest international tower owners in the world.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Police Officer


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Equipment Operator for a waste water treatment plant, 23 yrs. Also have a side concrete business.


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have my own constructiom/remoldeling business


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

2nd Grade Teacher


----------



## RRAshooter78 (Aug 7, 2010)

Machinist and farmer.


----------



## MattWard (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm an electronic technician repairing all kinds of battery chargers for golf cars, forklifts, and some electric cars.


----------



## archerynut01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Factory worker in consumer packaging. We make bags for dog and cat food, grass seed, cat litter, etc... If you've ever had frozen Tyson food, more than likely we made the bag it came in...


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

I'm a systems analyst for one of the hospitals in Milwaukee. I support our electronic medical record software


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Unempolyed cowboy.......and a good one.


----------



## G5Quest31 (Jul 22, 2013)

Journeyman electrician since 1988


----------



## secretagentmann (Jul 6, 2012)

Computer repair, network design/ general IT support. Own my business


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Explosive operator/ engineer


----------



## meatsmith (Sep 24, 2012)

I own two businesses. I'm a custom butcher specializing in charcuterie (hence the "meatsmith"). I'm also a commercial ammunition manufacturer.


----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)

Retired. Worked for BC Tel/Telus (phone company) for 37 years.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Water treatment rep.


----------



## JPrater (Jan 6, 2014)

Insulation, oh I mean weatherization technician, pays well


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Correctional Officer at the State Prison


----------



## Rredle (Jul 14, 2012)

Tool pusher on a drilling rig


----------



## KatoRyan (Nov 18, 2013)

Put on residential Steel Shingles during the week. Taping Drywall part time for the family business.


----------



## 52 farmer (Jan 3, 2013)

Retired Teamster


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Subterrainial Placement Engineer



...but most of you would know me as the friendly neighborhood Undertaker.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard (Aug 12, 2014)

Union Carpenter and have recently become a Superintendent.


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

Process coordinator / certified composite technician.


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)

Safety coordinator, logging equipment operator and log truck driver for a seasonal logging contractor.


----------



## bjmostel (Jun 12, 2010)

Design engineer at a nuclear power station.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm on welfare. You guys keep workin' hard. I'm depending on you!


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

Commercial Construction Superintendent


----------



## LoganB43 (Aug 14, 2013)

Operations coordinator for a well testing oilfield company.


----------



## Pete K (Aug 13, 2014)

Senior Electrical Engineering Technician for Vitec Videocom. 20+ yrs.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

I own and operate a dental lab. Make all kinds of Crown and Bridge work. All the new digital Zirconia scanning/milling to Gold Crowns and Porcelain.


----------



## cdtac1 (Oct 10, 2007)

bphillips said:


> Directional Driller - Im the one that steers horizontal oil wells


I wish I could get a rig job. I'm prior navy and now work for them as a DOD police officer.


----------



## CheeseBurgerTed (Jul 13, 2013)

Maintenance Technician at a local university.


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm a retired civil engineer, currently working as a wildlife population control expert, specializing in deer and turkey.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am a Director for a non-profit youth services organization.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Harbor Master


----------



## buckeyelongbeards (Aug 24, 2012)

seasonal crab fisherman/ magician


----------



## boogiedown (Jun 22, 2014)

Waterproofer


----------



## rjoy90 (Oct 17, 2013)

bjmostel said:


> Design engineer at a nuclear power station.


Bbjmostel,
What power station do you work at? Both my wife and I work in the nuclear power industry, a little power plant Vermont Yankee. At least until end of January 2015.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

I drive a new truck 15 feet get out drive the next one 15 feet up the line and so on and on and on all day long.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Union Electrician , cattle farmer on the side...


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Facility Manager for a contract soap mfg Plant


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

I was a floorman on a drilling rig. It allowed me to buy some nice hunting gear and build up the bank account a little bit that's for sure. I'm looking at switching to the wireline side of things at this stage. Maybe the fishing side. See what happens. But for now I am just relaxing.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Conductor trainee for the KYLE Railroad(owned by the Genessee & Wyoming Railroad) in Phillipsburg, KS. United Transportation Union. Just hired on last week after farming all my life. We'll see how the railroad life goes


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

IBEW # 26 union electrician

Hot Head


----------



## Rotornoob (Aug 20, 2014)

Flight student by day, workin the corner at night... I'll be a Helicopter Flight/Ground Instructor here in a few more months.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Engineer for a major airline.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

union journeyman electrician local 494, also a tower climber. couple pics of me on the tower


----------



## BuxlayR (Jan 25, 2014)

C.E.R.T (corrections emergency response team) officer at local prison


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Real estate agent, retired, Psychiatric nurse, retired, correctional/medical officer, retired, owner/operator Lost Acres Ranch, and full time grandma, current.


----------



## Mojomike (Aug 25, 2014)

Subway Owner-Eat Fresh!


----------



## Mojomike (Aug 25, 2014)

headstrong said:


> union journeyman electrician local 494, also a tower climber. couple pics of me on the tower


I can see my house-in Pa from up there!


----------



## Chaning1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Department of transportation facility administrator


----------



## carrlf (Aug 29, 2014)

High School Teacher!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Tonto79 said:


> walmart department manager by day, bouncer at a nightclub at night


I always preferred the term "attitude coordinator"......:lol:


----------



## MIbuckNasty (Aug 26, 2014)

IT Project Manager


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

IT Project Manager


----------



## ProngHunter (Dec 17, 2009)

Dirty Ol Railroader!


----------



## imthemedic (Oct 27, 2011)

Fire Chief


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Water well drilling & service work, also run a bar & grill.


----------



## Jumpmaster21 (Apr 22, 2009)

Commissioned Officer in the U.S. Army, 21 years strong.


----------



## Rypper1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Process Technician for Shell Chemicals.


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

Senior Draftsman for a metal building company in Central Arkansas. Been doing it for over 16 years.


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

Own a couple radio stations and grocery stores...been in the grocery buisness since birth i guess.. not rich but we make it...peoples gotta eat


----------



## zilla10x (May 23, 2004)

Law Enforcement


----------



## DTucK (May 19, 2011)

WWTP Operator


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ohio River Valley.....believeable!!!!!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Xgun antagonizer :wink:


----------



## Avmech (Sep 5, 2006)

Corporate aviation flight department Director of Maintenance



pro38hunter said:


> Subterrainial Placement Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> ...but most of you would know me as the friendly neighborhood Undertaker.


My old college roommate is one of you guys


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Whatever the Government tells me too. 6 yrs left and I am gonna have to get a real job.


----------



## big treble (Jan 1, 2011)

Manager in the mobile tool business.


----------



## big treble (Jan 1, 2011)

txcookie said:


> Whatever the Government tells me too. 6 yrs left and I am gonna have to get a real job.



Thanks for your service.


----------



## Hersh (Aug 10, 2002)

Painting contractor. Specializing in high end new homes


----------



## 184896 (Jun 28, 2010)

Steel worker


----------



## OdinsEdge (Jun 6, 2014)

Television Director


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sawmill owner/operator.


----------



## nicktkd (Jul 15, 2004)

Facility technician with at&t


----------



## dac2270 (Aug 10, 2014)

Pipefitter, pipe welder. 20 years down, 20 to go.


----------



## PF LU 533 (Aug 18, 2012)

Union service pipe fitter.


----------



## Deermats (Aug 15, 2013)

Equipment Operator for Columbia Gas Transmission


----------



## bamerslamer50 (Oct 21, 2013)

Maintenanc tech, fabricator, and industrial electrician for a plastic injection molding factory


----------



## corytch (Apr 2, 2006)

Firefighter/ paramedic


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

RN on a Med-Surg/Stroke unit.


----------



## rklemm2818 (Jan 18, 2014)

Nissan mechanic


----------



## fisherhahn (Apr 19, 2010)

Safety and health inspector


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

EMT overworked and underpaid but hey i love my job. ( nursing student as of right now as well)


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Working on my PhD...teaching and studying is all I do right now.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Line Striping Company. I will be layed off for hunting season.


----------



## chadt45 (Apr 4, 2012)

Police Officer


----------



## ExtremeJunky (Feb 11, 2011)

Small town public works, maintenance supervisor and water/wastewater superintendent...I found out quick that I have to wear a lot of hats, work ranges from plowing snow to pumping sewage, to mowing the city parks but so far I'm loving it


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Building Maintenance Technician.


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

Finance / Banking industry


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm in advertising, a publisher and own a firm that helps people get started in the commercial food manufacturing business. 75-90 work weeks are the norm for the initial 3 weeks of every month. 
Work harder, millions on Welfare are relying on you!


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

Where's Bruce? said:


> Work harder, millions on Welfare are relying on you!


That's funny Bruce. Fits this thread perfectly


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

Industrial mechanic in a chemical(rubber) plant


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Revenue Officer


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

I am a welder/fabricator/shop foreman for a conveyor manufacturer check us ou at rnc-co.com been there 16 years


----------



## Inpsight (Dec 18, 2012)

Senior mixer/packager at Bostik Inc. 

We make Glue


----------



## Eric Cartman (Mar 5, 2008)

Certified Public Accountant


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Network Engineer for a service provider


----------



## t bone (Oct 27, 2006)

Master Plumber


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Master ASE certified auto mechanic working for a municipal garage.


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

Self employed. I remodel homes. Makes things really easy in the fall.


----------



## davidingle (Aug 31, 2014)

Mechanical bay for a construction company and forklift operator


----------



## NCDoberman (Jun 14, 2009)

Project manager for a site work contractor. Works out nicely that since you ain't moving much dirt or paving during most of deer season. Slows down enough that between weather and vacation days I get to spend plenty of time in the woods.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Work in Operations at a nuclear power plant.


----------



## Rotornoob (Aug 20, 2014)

ksgobbler said:


> Work in Operations at a nuclear power plant.


My dad does the same thing at Energy Northwest on the Hanford Nuclear reservation.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Stay at home Dad and have had some small businesses. Currently doing the Dad job and sending out resume's.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

mthcharlestown said:


> Controller for investment advisory firm. If I had ever known how crazy our health insurance system would become I'd have gone to work for the government, like state trooper above, get my 20-25 years in and retire and do something different!


I am a finacial planner and I would do exactly what you said if I could do it over again. My health insurance went from 16k for my family to 29k this year thanks to Obama care! :-(


----------



## billsauk (Feb 15, 2009)

facility manager for Schwans food company


----------



## farm....boy (May 29, 2014)

UA local#85
Journeyman plumber and journeyman HVAC tech


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a Reserve Power Sales Engineer for a company out of Berlin, Germany. I also, own a convenience store and archery shop.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

I own a small construction company.


----------



## Chumbucket (Jun 30, 2012)

Transportation Technician Supervision for Michigan DOT. (Road Construction Inspector)


----------



## rockhartz (Dec 20, 2013)

Epidemiologist


----------



## stickin em' (Apr 22, 2012)

Correctional Officer and psychology student


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

billsauk said:


> facility manager for Schwans food company


Love me some Schwans ice cream


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Year 1 Staff Accountant for a small public accounting firm, studying for my CPA.


----------



## big t (Aug 3, 2014)

Network Tech/fiber splicer for centurylink.


----------



## Rich-VA (Dec 19, 2009)

Retired Master Chief Petty Officer, USN, 30 years active duty. Retired from the Navy at 48 and went right back to work as a Federal Government Employee.


----------



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

Investment and Estate Planning Advisor


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

IT Systems Engineer


----------



## blevinsbulldog (Jan 4, 2014)

Facility manager for Target.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

Drive a truck locally.


----------



## 1Hunter (Mar 5, 2006)

Nortel DMS 500 Central Office switching technician.......


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Firefighter/EMT
Construction Sales


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

Supply Chain, Logistics, freight forwarder. I specialize in Air Cargo


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I am a crossbow lobbyist...


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

I was lured away from my position as the Accounts Payables Manager with one of the largest firearms distributors this year to open my own accounting and business management firm. I have one client, a firearms legal compliance program (we take on the AFT on behalf of FFL holders) and I serve as their Finance Manager.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Let me add to all those in the armed forces, law enforcement and fire and rescue, thank you for you service.


----------



## Georgiaboy98 (Aug 31, 2014)

I build cabinents and shutters stuff like that, a lot of sanding


----------



## Bobbo (Jun 5, 2013)

Farmer


----------



## 7cat7 (Feb 20, 2013)

heavy equipment operator, dancer at private parties on the weekends


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

Lineman


----------



## AddisonOil (Jun 19, 2012)

Oil and Gas Producer

Lease land, drill well, complete well, produce well.

Also have Hydraulic Fracturing and Acid Company.


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

Natural Gas Plant operator


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Coil and armature rewind field of DC electric motors


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

Classified.


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Commercial/Residential General Contractor licensed in 11 states in the Southeast and Midwest. We own our own company and build high-end homes and dabble in the commercial market periodically.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

Contractor for the family business.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Marine Corp.


----------



## sf22nd (Dec 9, 2013)

I work at a Coca-Cola plant working on machines. Though I've been applying to ground man positions with the power company.....just not working out


----------



## Mankussm (Nov 29, 2012)

Active duty Marine, 13 years.


----------



## hoythunter92 (Nov 23, 2011)

A seafood dealer for my dad's business.


----------



## bowtechbear (Jan 23, 2009)

Im a welder I make locomotives...


----------



## Bob Wallace (Aug 11, 2012)

Headhunter


----------



## Rypper1 (Sep 28, 2011)

BLan said:


> Let me add to all those in the armed forces, law enforcement and fire and rescue, thank you for you service.


+1000 right there. Thank you all!!


----------



## fivemartins (Nov 15, 2012)

Counselor in a psychiatric hospital.


----------



## Omegafoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Network engineer for a university


----------



## rob_E (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm a Salesman


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

Contractor


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

Engineer for DoD.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Medical Device Sales Rep for Orthopedic Trauma. Sell the hardware that orthopedic surgeons put your bones back together with!!


----------



## wareagle88 (Dec 29, 2011)

Active Duty Military x 17.5 years


----------



## AutumnFever (Jun 30, 2013)

Light wire electrician/ physical security installer


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

I own my own software company(mostly medical and transportation, 34 years) and outsourcing for Transportation Management(we pay freight bills). Sell some cameras on the side.


----------



## zipp (Mar 13, 2009)

Lake Erie walleye charter captain


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sales


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

Operations Manager at a Pharmaceutical Manufacturing facility.


----------



## getFOCUSd (Sep 11, 2011)

mdnabors said:


> Medical Device Sales Rep for Orthopedic Trauma. Sell the hardware that orthopedic surgeons put your bones back together with!!


What company are you with? I'm a surgical tech/first assist so just curious if we use your products


----------



## The Educator (Feb 22, 2010)

I am retired Air Force, now am a school administrator.


----------



## Crushinweight (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm a Human Resources Consultant.


----------



## kycommander (Oct 15, 2013)

Insurance Adjuster


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Technology Sales.


----------



## marcbailey83 (Aug 22, 2011)

Full time local truck driver. When something breaks I spend my days using my diesel mechanic degree.


----------



## Cozy23 (Jan 10, 2011)

Inventory Control Coordinator at a high end power wheel chair company. Looking for a new one after the baby comes. Hopefully something I enjoy.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Heavy equipment operator and on the weekends I work for local landowners in exchange for hunting rights


----------



## Pmbaldwin (Sep 20, 2013)

Welder


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

4 years at a grocery store

tuesday I start a job at BAE systems building and repairing the batteries for hybrid buses. 

Trying to figure out what to go back to school for, thinking trades at this point.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

To all those serving in the military: You deserve much gratitude & respect. Thank you for your service to this country.


----------



## BOW BUM (Jul 31, 2009)

Project manager for automotive test lab. High stress, lots of vaca.

THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO HOLD POSITIONS IN OUR ARMED FORCES!

Brian


----------



## jarellano119 (Jun 30, 2014)

Help desk manager at a major media company in nyc


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Natural gas pipeline operator for boardwalk pipeline partners. I'm in the Texas gas division in southern indiana. Love it


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

BrokenLimbs said:


> To all those serving in the military: You deserve much gratitude & respect. Thank you for your service to this country.


Amen


----------



## Campbellhunter (Aug 7, 2010)

Master Sergeant US Army stationed at Fort Polk LA. Closing in on 20 years in January.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Pipefitter at a Gulf Coast shipyard.


----------



## MinorKey (Jul 14, 2014)

Architect systems that move ones and zeroes


----------



## joien (Mar 21, 2010)

union plumber local 15 Minneapolis/st. cloud


----------



## Romero14 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm a chemist for Matheson Gas. Work in the lab testing different mixes


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

Diesel mechanic for cat dealer


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

20 years in AF then drove truck cross country


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Public Safety


----------



## jdhaines32 (Feb 5, 2010)

Middle school and elementary art teacher and high school baseball coach


----------



## Friertuck (Jan 26, 2014)

Work on the local council , try and keep the town clean and tidy


----------



## coltd65 (Aug 1, 2012)

Currently a wildlife biologist. Aspiring to be a State Trooper, hopefully it will happen this year.


----------



## Capttrae (Oct 6, 2012)

Crewboat captain. Run a 205' crewboat for Harvey Gulf


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

Letter carrier USPS 21 years and ready to get it over with!


----------



## jeg8233 (Mar 16, 2014)

HVAC And Refrigeration Service tech.


----------



## Lupie (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm a supervisor on a military owned instalation plant (I make explosive propellant for the government)


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

Health and Phys/Ed teacher.


----------



## lungpuncher1 (Jul 2, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> 4 years at a grocery store
> 
> tuesday I start a job at BAE systems building and repairing the batteries for hybrid buses.
> 
> Trying to figure out what to go back to school for, thinking trades at this point.


I work for BAE. Good company, you should enjoy it. Congrats


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm a Supervisor for Honeywell International Inc. 

My kids think I make honey lol I just smile and hold on to that thought for as long as I possibly can 

I'm working graveyards this week and I miss them


----------



## xlvmax (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in the Coast Guard and work on the C130J


----------



## jrivera1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Residential Manager


----------



## MikeM53 (May 24, 2014)

Professional Killer. I kill mosquitoes and aquatic weeds for a living. Mosquito Control Director for a large county in Florida. Also commercial pilot and land management professional on the side. Soon to be retired.


----------



## Lupie (Jul 12, 2014)

I also work for BAE.


----------



## wconn1979 (Oct 3, 2010)

Chief Electronics Technician on an Oil Drilling rig in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

AutoFinance. I procure car loans for prospective auto buyers.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Work for my uncles on their grain farm. Drove a gas tanker for 8 years before that.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

I run the family farm. Livestock and breeding and racing thoroughbreds. I also fix anything thats broken in a suger mill / mechanic.


----------



## DakotaWoodsman (Jul 16, 2014)

Executive Director of a nonprofit organization that operates a gun range, archery range, and outdoor education classrooms.


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

was a welder till last month, am now quality associate of my plant.


----------



## BH Bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

Repaired ruptured water mains for the last 14 years. Just took a new job for the same dept. I now locate utilities.


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm a Lineman, I work on the High Voltage Lines.


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)

Pimp


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jousting kidding to fat! Lol


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Power Plant Operator at a Natural gas fired turbine 180 Mega watts by day and sometimes nights. Make archery equipment on days off.


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Lineman for 32 years, I work on the High Voltage Lines.


----------



## Jeff Tyner (Jul 25, 2014)

Pressman 24 yrs
Printing lottery tickets


----------



## danketch (Nov 8, 2013)

Machinist in the aerospace industry the past 10 years, now looking to change careers.


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

Inspector for American Airlines


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Army scout helicopter pilot


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

union gas worker


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Did the HVAC thing for 18 years and have been building strings full time for the last 4.


----------



## 270Bowman (May 20, 2012)

Electrical Engineer. Recently answered my calling and became an engineering technology teacher at a high school. It also allows me to have summers off to travel with my sons baseball team.


----------



## DamonZ8 (Sep 5, 2013)

HVAC Test and Balance Engineer.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Master locksmith.


----------



## 1jonmon (Sep 14, 2009)

Corporate Pilot. Falcon 50ex and 2000S


----------



## Jwood621 (Mar 6, 2009)

Construction Superintendent


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

Full time student, studying mechanical engineering. Part time maintenance at a bank


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 31, 2012)

ff/pm/rn


----------



## Hsbtgarcia (Jul 11, 2014)

Oil Field Consultant (Company Man)
ConocoPhillips


----------



## SwedishChef (Feb 23, 2014)

Designer for a small software company


----------



## LarryM (Feb 4, 2005)

RETIRED Ceramic Engineer.


----------



## prov1ml (Oct 15, 2010)

Am I really the only attorney on here?! My wife and I also own and operate a title company.


----------



## lhjf75 (Mar 24, 2014)

Electrician/ Maintenance Supervisor for a small batch paint manufacturer


----------



## EdCamenzind (Nov 20, 2009)

Firefighter


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Chiropractor going on 3 years, just getting started


----------



## archer32 (Dec 16, 2002)

Control room operator at a large coal fired power plant


----------



## kozal01 (Nov 18, 2013)

Toolmaker at Shape Corp


----------



## bigtom856 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nurse for the state of nj


----------



## MO_Archer (Sep 27, 2013)

I own and operate a gourmet foods business. We make flavored pastas, blend herbs and spices, and import olive oils and infuse them. I also manage a farmers market. It allows me to plan for hunting season and take off the time I want. Also get to work with my wife every day and eat a lot of good food.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Senior in college studying civil and environmental engineering.


----------



## mike115 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm a lease operator for a natural gas company. Doesn't seem to pay enough for my hunting addiction though. Nor does it seem to allow for enough time!


----------



## Leftydave (Mar 10, 2008)

union electrician Boston


----------



## Scout27 (Nov 4, 2012)

Just got out of the navy after 6 years. Currently a culinary student.


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just graduated college with an IT degree. 3 months on the job as a Network Engineer


----------



## BigBlock496 (Aug 13, 2014)

My dad owns a powder coating company that was started by my grandpa . Doin my time, until hopefully one day I'll get my crack at running it.


----------



## Swarkydeerman (Aug 26, 2013)

Pest control professional
Looking to open my own business this spring!


----------



## jworason (May 25, 2004)

Construction Superintendent downtown Boston.


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

I work for a small start up company called Walk-On Archery. We build archery targets. I left a management position with a food manufacturer to work for them in at a research and development level to start out. Then I will be developing the production processes and procedures as I am an Industrial Engineer. The prototypes are the best targets I've ever shot. All of the local shops are saying the same thing. That's why I went to work for them when the owner called and offered me the position. They are due to release at the fist of November.


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Own a landscape company.


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Driller on an oil rig working in North Dakota


----------



## lsu1497 (Jun 30, 2014)

Cook Supervisor for the Federal Bureau of Prisons


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

mhill said:


> Year 1 Staff Accountant for a small public accounting firm, studying for my CPA.


I have my CPA license as well among other things


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

I was an Electronic Engineer for AT&T, engineered Fiber Optics, Microwave Communications, and 
Cellular Phones and towers for the Microwave and Cellular Phone.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

High School Physics and Anatomy/Physiology teacher. 29th year.


----------



## jswapiti (Jun 21, 2014)

I work at a community college...just started hunting again last year after 20+ years off. It's great to be back!


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

Auto parts store manager

Get in the Zone


----------



## fryguy519 (Mar 6, 2010)

csx railroader


----------



## Dr.Dirty (Jul 24, 2013)

Union lineman


----------



## GizUSN (Jun 20, 2011)

I test acoustic systems on patrol aircraft for the Navy.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I do all phases of work for the DC systems that make sure this guy's stuff doesn't go down in case of at AC outage.


BingoFlyer said:


> I was an Electronic Engineer for AT&T, engineered Fiber Optics, Microwave Communications, and
> Cellular Phones and towers for the Microwave and Cellular Phone.


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Electrical Designer for an Engineering Firm, in school at NC State for a bachelors in Electrical Engineer


----------



## huntingdeer82 (Jan 28, 2005)

Saw filer at a sawmill


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

IBEW electrician


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

Equipment operator at Halliburton energy services!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Self employed construction. I build post frame buildings/ metal roofing/ concrete work


----------



## Hunting4Christ (Jul 8, 2013)

Police Officer 

#thebrotherhood


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

Currently a branch manager for a greenhouse and nursery supply company, leaving in two weeks to start at the high school I graduated from as an ag teacher


----------



## Ol' red beard (Sep 2, 2013)

Powder processing technician


----------



## Roots (Aug 14, 2011)

Self employed fibre optic splicer.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Medical editor. Recently unemployed. Hate it, but I can earn (almost) enough $$ to support the family.


----------



## fuzzhezy (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey *Jones 2899* for what company? I am an Operator at a natural gas plant also


----------



## archeradict85 (Mar 2, 2013)

union carpenter- residential custom homes, lite commercial, and industrial, i just wanted to build houses- 40hrs a week laid off in the winters. now it GO GO GO !!!! 90hrs a week then laid off for awhile then back at it, certified wind turbine tech but never did it and cut trees for my wifes uncles tree service. and whatever pays the bills. would like a MMD job in a nuke plant someday


----------



## creepworm (Jul 15, 2014)

Corn and Soybean research.


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

Active duty military


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Packaging... Now don't go getting all excited. It's not all the glamour, frills and prestige that you would think it is lol 

I just wish someone would have told me that 27 years ago when I started.


----------



## rail jockey (Apr 1, 2014)

Rail road


----------



## Overactor (Sep 15, 2012)

Govt. and build Subaru Rally cars


----------



## tarsalgland (Jul 24, 2010)

Middle school math teacher and high school pre-engineering teacher


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

Quality Inspection for a medical device company... we manufacture heart and lung machines, bypass equipment, and other cardiovascular systems. Not really in the field of my degree which was Applied Ecology and Environmental Studies :wink:


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Actice duty U.S Air Force....


----------



## jbell_64 (Feb 19, 2014)

Plant Biologist USFS


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

13-33 i was a flooring installer for the family business. in may i closed the business and am now a union ironworker


----------



## NavyLCDR (Jul 25, 2014)

Cyber Security Engineer


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

I work for CZ-USA!
I oversee the sales and manger rep sales in 3 regions of the US and handle the Programs sales.


----------



## acziegler (Oct 1, 2012)

Retired Army officer, work for Army as a civilian / govt worker now.


----------



## danielandersen2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Heating and Air Conditioning Service Technical Advisor 
For residential and commercial applications


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Creative Director at an Ad Agency.


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

I manage a wood and green waste recycling facility in South Florida. I also have an outfitting/tour guide business on the side. Oh, and i am a nuisance alligator trapper for the state.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hsbtgarcia said:


> Oil Field Consultant (Company Man)
> ConocoPhillips


You ever need a coil tubing unit.Give me a shout.
Coil Tubing Services out of Bossier City


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I work at Nationwide Children's Hospital. ...



Tim


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Environmental Analyst

I go out and delineate wetlands on future projects like gas and electric transmission lines. Throughout construction, I stay on the project and monitor impacts of wetlands, trout streams, AG land and other things. I also coordinate with the contractors on how to best protect each resource. I basically get paid for my opinion.


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

I work at US Steel, finishing plant. We make Galvanize and Supply all the major appliance companies (whirlpool, Maytag...etc) with the embossed finish that you all probably have on your refrigerator and stove..along with auto and construction steel.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I own two businesses - a temporary employment agency and an outdoor industry toy/youth archery company.


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Project manager for a lighting company.


----------



## s_mann7 (Nov 4, 2011)

residential contractor


----------



## Aaron D. (Sep 2, 2014)

I am a surface land agent. I am contracted by various oil & gas companies to negotiate with the ranchers/farmers to get access for drilling and pipelining. Which for the most part lends to getting access for hunting and some pretty good spots.


----------



## rocklobster (Sep 19, 2007)

Operations manager for a fly rod components company.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

continue breathing.


----------



## bow_hunter79 (May 30, 2007)

Rice farmer and own and operate a commercial ag spraying business and a duck outfitting business.


----------



## killemall1983 (Oct 14, 2007)

Dang, no wonder most of you guys have so much extra income, you guys have some intense jobs. 
I work for a company that films sports and i build electric guitars.


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

Shoe Designer at L.L. Bean. Love my job and all the guys I work with. Some really great hunters.


----------



## spearouys (Mar 28, 2014)

Valve advisor offshore in Angola.


----------



## xcal1ber (Sep 4, 2011)

Sub-contractor for Clayton Mobile Homes where I underpin mobile homes with blocks. I do other masonry things as well. Going to school also to become a nurse also.


----------



## mnhunter18 (Oct 20, 2012)

Local 949 I&C Tech at a coal plant


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

I sell website design, development and marketing services for a Digital Agency. I also guide for trophy walleyes in the summer.


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

Williams


fuzzhezy said:


> Hey *Jones 2899* for what company? I am an Operator at a natural gas plant also


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mechanical Design Engineer...
We design, fab. And install conveyor systems for automotive plants....


----------



## Arrowslanger (Feb 8, 2014)

Security at a Nuclear Power Plant.


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

Controller for a health insurance agency. Working on finishing my CPA Certification.


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

Contracts Manager in Corporate Legal Dept. for a steel building company.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Independent: Information Technology Solutions Architect. I also do quite a bit of contract software/web development.

Either way I work from home mostly and hunt A LOT!


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Rwalline said:


> I work for CZ-USA!
> I oversee the sales and manger rep sales in 3 regions of the US and handle the Programs sales.


I want your job..... Can I send you a resume' I would love to work for the sales division of CZ-USA.

I shoot and own many CZ's and probably sell more of them by word of mouth then most would do.






Currently Corporate Sales Manager for a large flat rolled steel company. Overseeing 3 territories and many millions in sales.


----------



## dead_fowl (Oct 16, 2013)

Geological Engineer


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Research Agronomist, specializing in Soil Fertility and Fertilizers.

I watch corn grow. Very closely.


----------



## yetihunter1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Senior Accountant working on year end financial reports for hedge funds.... i watch rich people get richer.....and myself get poorer.....


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Full time archery technician, full time landscaper, full time horse trainer.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

MDJB12 said:


> Full time archery technician, full time landscaper, full time horse trainer.


120 hours a week? lol


----------



## silverstriper (Sep 25, 2008)

Network marketing with Isagenix, health and wellness. I can now hunt when "I" want to !!! FREEDOM


----------



## 1KNIGHT (Dec 1, 2011)

Construction Superintendent, building Water treatment, Waste water treatment plants and what ever else I get put in my lap!!


----------



## jlacorte2 (Dec 10, 2013)

College baseball coach


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

Digital Ad Operations. You see all these ads on here? Well I didn't put them there...but I could.


----------



## MossFolk (May 4, 2013)

Painter for large agricultural implement company


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

executive compensation analyst for a large pharma company


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

coilguy said:


> I want your job..... Can I send you a resume' I would love to work for the sales division of CZ-USA.
> 
> I shoot and own many CZ's and probably sell more of them by word of mouth then most would do.
> 
> ...


I can put you in contact with who you need to be with AcuSport Corp to get your resume in there for sales of all firearms.


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

correctional officer


----------



## SupaShaun (Apr 19, 2012)

Lifting bags at southwest airlines.


----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm the Director of Product Management for SnapRetail. We provide Marketing Automation solutions (email, social and websites) for small retail businesses.


----------



## cobra_archer (Sep 26, 2006)

High school science teacher


----------



## Wncdeerhunter (Aug 21, 2007)

Wildland firefighter


----------



## brianhood (Mar 14, 2010)

Union electrician IBEW local 229.


----------



## ishootstuff (Apr 2, 2012)

Marine electronics tech/ business owner


----------



## gut pile ohio (Jul 15, 2012)

New position this year District Manager Sales / Chemical company work out of the house / very conducive to hunting and hosting multiple deer camps, very grateful.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

I hunt and fish and write about it.


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

Whack/Stack said:


> I hunt and fish and write about it.


You lucky dog lol.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

senior test tech. for an automotive supplier. My long lunches make your vehicles expensive


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

pinski79 said:


> senior test tech. for an automotive supplier. My long lunches make your vehicles expensive


Are you the guy that makes these things so hard to work on?


----------



## CheeseBurgerTed (Jul 13, 2013)

IndianaPSE said:


> Creative Director at an Ad Agency.


Don Draper, is that you? Lol, big Mad Men fan here.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

DaneHunter said:


> Are you the guy that makes these things so hard to work on?


Nope. engineers are the people that do that to you


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

pinski79 said:


> Nope. engineers are the people that do that to you


Lucky you. I have a few choice words for them engineers.  Ironically I have a mechanical engineering degree. I'm just to high strung for that type of work though.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Dare I say it? Wildlife manager for the feds. Currently involved in feral swine management.


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

pinski79 said:


> Nope. engineers are the people that do that to you


Hey now, we can make it harder....

Really, we can.....j.k.

I get tired of the auto engineers too...they make my job difficult sometimes


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

SixShooter14 said:


> Hey now, we can make it harder....
> 
> Really, we can.....j.k.
> 
> I get tired of the auto engineers too...they make my job difficult sometimes


I do like my job


----------



## muleytime (Jun 26, 2013)

Farmer.


----------



## muleytime (Jun 26, 2013)

JDM4 said:


> Dare I say it? Wildlife manager for the feds. Currently involved in feral swine management.


So your internal affairs?:wink:


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

pinski79 said:


> I do like my job


So, you're the guy who I have to wait on to see if my attachments will fit your bodies......and then it turns out you sent me the wrong body data.......

I'm Just kidding.....


What kind of testing do you do?


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

SixShooter14 said:


> So, you're the guy who I have to wait on to see if my attachments will fit your bodies......and then it turns out you sent me the wrong body data.......
> 
> I'm Just kidding.....
> 
> ...


environmental, durability, haptics to name a few.


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

pinski79 said:


> environmental, durability, haptics to name a few.


Do you know why they(auto co.s) do a phosphate dip?


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

SixShooter14 said:


> Do you know why they(auto co.s) do a phosphate dip?


corrosion resistance?


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

PABowhunter2011 said:


> You lucky dog lol.


It's hard to make a living at this, you have to get up every morning and hustle just to make a decent annual salary and by decent I mean most people wouldn't settle for what I make, but the perks are worth it for me. I basically hunt and fish or talk and write about it 365 days a year.


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

pinski79 said:


> corrosion resistance?


I'm not sure.....they do several phosphate e-coat dips rinsing between before paint......


I think it's to remove oil and grease, but not sure


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

SixShooter14 said:


> I'm not sure.....they do several phosphate e-coat dips rinsing between before paint......
> 
> 
> I think it's to remove oil and grease, but not sure


sounds right to me, not that I know. We do mostly electronics


----------



## wareagle88 (Dec 29, 2011)

Campbellhunter said:


> Master Sergeant US Army stationed at Fort Polk LA. Closing in on 20 years in January.


I was stationed at Polk with the 509th 2001-2002


----------



## Bowhunter242424 (Nov 5, 2009)

Park ranger


----------



## KC in SD (Sep 13, 2011)

Rancher born and raised!


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm a partner in a small composite shop. We do mostly high quality carbon fiber stuff for Indycar and sportscar teams. We're the guys they call when they stick it in the fence.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Outdoorsman63 said:


> I'm a partner in a small composite shop. We do mostly high quality carbon fiber stuff for Indycar and sportscar teams. We're the guys they call when they stick it in the fence.


that's pretty cool


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

19 years and counting in prison


----------



## TuckyBoy (Nov 27, 2013)

EJP1234 said:


> View attachment 2030902
> 
> 
> I manage the construction of these, and the systems that go on them. I work for one of the largest international tower owners in the world.










I build towers and install the systems that go on them. Climb anywhere from 200-600 ft high everyday.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Whack/Stack said:


> It's hard to make a living at this, you have to get up every morning and hustle just to make a decent annual salary and by decent I mean most people wouldn't settle for what I make, but the perks are worth it for me. I basically hunt and fish or talk and write about it 365 days a year.


I bought your book.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

TuckyBoy said:


> View attachment 2033296
> 
> I build towers and install the systems that go on them. Climb anywhere from 200-600 ft high everyday.


I've said it before on other threads like this one - YOUR NUTS! Ive done some things in my life that some would look at and say, no way, Jose, but 600ft in the air everyday. You can have it!


----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

Municipal engineering project manager. Basically I manage infrastructure rehab projects. 

It makes enough to pay the bills, and I don't work crazy hours or weekends so I can hunt quite a bit compared to some people I know.


----------



## Grimreeper67 (Oct 19, 2012)

KenMorse said:


> Retired from the Marine Corps (Criminal Investigator), working back for the Department of Defense as a civilian on Fort Jackson, SC.


I did basic training there in 86 on tank hill


----------



## Grimreeper67 (Oct 19, 2012)

BLan said:


> Let me add to all those in the armed forces, law enforcement and fire and rescue, thank you for you service.


 +1.


----------



## Buckluck00 (Jul 28, 2014)

Garceau said:


> 19 years and counting in prison


Lol


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jun 10, 2006)

coilguy said:


> I want your job..... Can I send you a resume' I would love to work for the sales division of CZ-USA.
> 
> I shoot and own many CZ's and probably sell more of them by word of mouth then most would do.
> 
> ...


Do you sell me steel?


----------



## wayneabraham (Jul 4, 2011)

I am a site manager for a demolition company


----------



## natersalad2288 (Sep 5, 2014)

Part time Firefighter and full time master auto tech.


----------



## Mountaineerfan1 (Aug 9, 2013)

5th grade teacher. Wish deer season was in June....


----------



## Infantry600 (Dec 3, 2013)

CAT unit refinery operator


----------



## foxcat (Apr 23, 2009)

Biology professor, fish ecology.


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

Union fitter


----------



## BOOMERSOONER19 (Oct 19, 2004)

Technical Process leader (Building Manager) for Evonik Chemical Corp.
Our site has over 600 acres for Bow access for employees only in SE Kansas.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Started working for my neighbor, a master electrician when i was 14, he gave me my first pair of wire strippers. Have worked from Baltimore to Bakersfield, spent 11 yrs with IBEW 124 KCMO working at Ford, GM, Certainteed, Sprint Campus, MCI, Bartle Hall, KUMED, Childrens Mercy,and numerous other Industrial locations and power plants. Moved home in 99' and went to work for myself as an Electrical Contractor. Also own and operate a small guide service for whitetails and turkey hunts.


----------



## brownback (Aug 15, 2006)

Travel RN. 3 12 hour shifts a week. Spent 5 months in Alaska with this job last winter (which was awesome). Probably the best job an outdoorsman can have I am currently working the weekend warrior this contract and come back home Monday thru Thursday


----------



## Hondov65 (Jan 16, 2013)

EJP1234 said:


> View attachment 2030902
> 
> 
> I manage the construction of these, and the systems that go on them. I work for one of the largest international tower owners in the world.


I thought you changed light bulbs across the nation. lol

I drive a transit bus for 10 months and unemployed for 2


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Union Industrial Maintenance Mechanic for Bemis /Curwood in Des Moines. work 3 to 11 shift which allows me to hunt every morning if i wish.


----------



## mike127 (Jul 18, 2010)

Correction officer.


----------



## ppavolko (Dec 30, 2013)

Tractor/Construction equipment Service Technician


----------



## Quaybowhunter (Oct 29, 2013)

Ranch Manager in eastern New Mexico and Texas


----------



## BHshooter (Jul 9, 2005)

Journeyman fire sprinkler fitter, UA local 669


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

18 yrs in law enforcement, 7 more year till I retire !!!


----------



## TheMule34 (Sep 26, 2010)

Infantry600 said:


> CAT unit refinery operator


I used to operate a catcracker too. Nuclear chemistry technician now...


----------



## yorel23 (Feb 22, 2014)

Been a CNC Machinist/Programmer for twenty years now. Currently shop foreman for a shop that builds AR style rifles.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Insurance Agent


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Lots of engineers in here. I am a license proffesional electrical engineer. I sell IT infrastructure Equiptment.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Corporate pilot.

NC


----------



## HurricaneForce (Jul 17, 2014)

Helicopter mechanic


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tree trimmer 
Line clearance Monday through Thursday, residential Friday through Sunday. 



This was my latest weekend removal


----------



## Deputy Archer (Apr 12, 2009)

correctional Officer


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCi2C-LGAOI


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Put the motors in John Deere combines.


----------



## Kills meals (Nov 13, 2013)

Boilermaker


----------



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Gunsmith and going to school full time for mechanical engineering.


----------



## MM213 (May 29, 2014)

CCW and Firearms instructor


----------



## Tugman (Jun 22, 2013)

Captain of a towboat on the Mississippi River. The one in my avatar.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

JDM4 said:


> Dare I say it? Wildlife manager for the feds. Currently involved in feral swine management.


I want to hang out with you.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Correctional Officer


----------



## arrowslinger200 (Aug 13, 2005)

Welder


----------



## clintonbowman (Jun 1, 2014)

Ford truck and SUV sales


----------



## bjcoenen (Aug 13, 2009)

Graphic Design Artist (digital)


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

EMS helicopter pilot


----------



## Dan Mallia (Apr 18, 2011)

USFS Hotshot Crew Superintendent.


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

United States Coast Guard Academy Cadet. Not really a living yet.................more like school.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Noyfb !!!


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Noyfb !!!


in old folks home


I kid


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

Teacher and football coach.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

hawkdriver55 said:


> EMS helicopter pilot


Current Er nurse want my CEN to fly with ya


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Noyfb !!!


nice contribution


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

I work in agricultural research. Mainly the development of new cultivars. Alfalfa, clover, small grains, and various warm season grasses


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Grimreeper67 said:


> I did basic training there in 86 on tank hill


That's funny, I did basic there in 82 Hollywood Boulevard.

Chemical Operator here.


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

County Extension Agent. Pay is not great but love my work. Get to help farmers, landowners, and homeowners.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

hold down this chair...it's a tedious job but someone has to do it.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Well--retired from the Army after 30 years, and now I have a lawn service--7 yards (2 easy days or one hard day) that pay enough to cover all my hunting and fishing expenses plus pay the property taxes on the house. Only 2 more years of mowing all 7 as I will have to start drawing from my IRA and then I can't put any more into the IRA so will have to pay taxes on it all--bummer.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

I USED to be a Maintenance Supervisor/Plant Engineer at a State-of-the-Art Feed Mill for the world's largest Primary Breeder/Poultry Genetics company (worked for them and the Parent Company nearly 20-years). 

NOW I sit around with my thumb up my arse. 

And shoot my bow and guns a lot, too.

But, I'm probably going back to work soon - I have an Interview for a shift supervisor's job at an Architectural Window Manufacturer on Tuesday.


----------



## mrcasull (Sep 9, 2009)

I design and build Ultrasonic cleaning equipment.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

hitman846 said:


> nice contribution


The point to my post is this ...This site is on the "Internet " and the fact that every site on the net is at sometimes cruised by those who are into "Identity theft " the giving of personal information like what you do or where you work is just one more bit of info they need to take on your identity .

So when you get a bill from some third world sex toy INTERNET store don't blame the net blame the info you helped hand out .LMAO at guys willing to just put it all out there on the net for others to use against you ....This is just like threads that ask how much money or where do you l;ive exactly threads that pop up .Put enough info together you get a real time profile .Thats why I keep it all hunting related here .


----------



## WVDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

Network Tech


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

Account Manager for a Cancer Diagnostics Lab.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Onpoint85 said:


> Tree trimmer
> Line clearance Monday through Thursday, residential Friday through Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell you what I am a high voltage lineman (very dangerous) so I work with tree trimmers quite often and I have the utmost respect for you guys. Tree trimming is an insanely dangerous job.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Shouldernuke! said:


> The point to my post is this ...This site is on the "Internet " and the fact that every site on the net is at sometimes cruised by those who are into "Identity theft " the giving of personal information like what you do or where you work is just one more bit of info they need to take on your identity .
> 
> So when you get a bill from some third world sex toy INTERNET store don't blame the net blame the info you helped hand out .LMAO at guys willing to just put it all out there on the net for others to use against you ....This is just like threads that ask how much money or where do you l;ive exactly threads that pop up .Put enough info together you get a real time profile .Thats why I keep it all hunting related here .


You are the biggest Debbie Downer I have ever met in my life. Man it must be horrible to be around you.


----------



## Hoyt_83 (Jun 10, 2006)

Forester


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

nomansland said:


> You are the biggest Debbie Downer I have ever met in my life. Man it must be horrible to be around you.


So far this has been the best part of my day


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Onpoint85 said:


> So far this has been the best part of my day


Lol it's so true. I'm not sure he's ever had a post that wasn't negative. If someone went to his profile and read all his posts they'd kill themselves.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

nomansland said:


> Lol it's so true. I'm not sure he's ever had a post that wasn't negative. If someone went to his profile and read all his posts they'd kill themselves.


I believe it, next time he feels like posting something negative he should have a nice warm glass of shut the ×××× up instead


----------



## protorox (Apr 14, 2014)

Computer Technician and head of marketing at a custom tool company.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Union Electrician Apprentice


----------



## 1eyeRed (Nov 14, 2012)

IT: Escalation Support Engineer


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Onpoint85 said:


> I believe it, next time he feels like posting something negative he should have a nice warm glass of shut the ×××× up instead


When you little kids make it happen let me know !! 
I tell the truth or make some degree of sense and it makes you feel good all the time types mad is all youll get over it or maybe you won't .


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

I do as little as possible for as much pay as they will give me.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

DenCMSC said:


> I do as little as possible for as much pay as they will give me.


You and I both have the same priorities.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm my wife's GRUNT...


----------



## bass884 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hospital Company Police Officer for 2yrs...Only 31 more to go!!!


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

It's complicated and a long story...


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

IT Stuff = Citrix and VMWare mostly. Great job but hard to find work except in bigger cities/companies. :-( Wish I would have done something medical so I could live in the sticks and still have decent pay.


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

retired outside sales now I do what I want to


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm a porn star![emoji12]. Actually I'm an electrician at a college.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

DaneHunter said:


> I bought your book.


Thank you... one more step towards paying the rent another month!


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

zenworks911 said:


> IT Stuff = Citrix and VMWare mostly. Great job but hard to find work except in bigger cities/companies. :-( Wish I would have done something medical so I could live in the sticks and still have decent pay.


I wholeheartedly empathize with this.


----------



## MSUarcher (Jan 13, 2008)

pinski79 said:


> corrosion resistance?





SixShooter14 said:


> I'm not sure.....they do several phosphate e-coat dips rinsing between before paint......
> 
> 
> I think it's to remove oil and grease, but not sure


Yup pretty much. Removes all the grunge and stamping lubricant before paint. 

I'm a project manager for one of the major automotive companies.


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Collision Repair Estimator


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

Treasurer for the largest settlement company in the world - I am responsible for handing Millions of $$$ that is not mine and making my bosses richer everyday. They reward me with a salary enough to take care of my family and enjoy the hobbies I love to do. Sometimes they throw me a bonus so I can buy the stupid stuff I really don't need. Never though I would be at where I am today therefore I really can't complain. :wink:


----------



## NHRedleg (Aug 14, 2012)

Fulltime: RN Care Manager Home Telehealth, for the Dept of Veterans Affairs; been RN 24 years worked ED for 14 before coming to VA and this job 7 years ago.

Part-time (?): Operations Sergeant Major, 3rd Battalion 197th Field Artillery Regiment (HIMARS), 197th Field Artillery Brigade, NH Army National Guard; been in the Army in one capacity or another for 29 years and counting (Active then Reserves then Guard for the last 19).


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

Construction Management Student-University Central Missouri. Senior year...finally!!!


----------



## burritosandbeer (Oct 8, 2010)

High level computer geek 

Specificly a Storage Admin
run the SAN (not LAN) all your bytes are belong to me!

Used to run the LAN at a few companies, Windows environments, Unix, VMware, etc. Now I play with disk.


----------



## buck thwacker (Aug 29, 2014)

Soon to be Golf Course Superintendent, work 60 hours a week in the summer and maybe 20 in the Fall/Winter. The best career for outdoorsmen in my opinion.


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

Semi retired Hearing Specialist


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Onpoint85 said:


> I believe it, next time he feels like posting something negative he should have a nice warm glass of shut the ×××× up instead


I've never agreed more with a post on here then this one.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Shouldernuke! said:


> When you little kids make it happen let me know !!
> I tell the truth or make some degree of sense and it makes you feel good all the time types mad is all youll get over it or maybe you won't .


I think you messed up your signature. It should say "I get online and spread nothing but negativity and hate what do you do?"


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

nomansland said:


> I'll tell you what I am a high voltage lineman (very dangerous) so I work with tree trimmers quite often and I have the utmost respect for you guys. Tree trimming is an insanely dangerous job.


Thank you. I feel the exact same way about yall. Anytime you take an already dangerous job And add High voltage lines to thr equation, it gets a lot more dangerous. I'm a foreman for the manual crew. No bucket for us, just saddles and spikes. My groundman is out til Thursday with his back so I got to go with a bucket the last 2 days on tickets. It's been love. I've only had to climb one damn tree and rope thr top out judt cuz the 55 footer needed about 20 more feet of boom. That's pretty much all I've done all week. I'm sure I got a hell week waiting on me when I get back on my truck though.


----------



## billk63 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sr. PCB engineering project manager for an engineering services provider. Basically design printed circuit boards for companies that need them.


----------



## MNsticker (Sep 25, 2012)

I am a Boiler Operator for Minnesota Power. Only scheduled for 15 Shifts a month so I get a lot of time off with out vacation!


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

nomansland said:


> I think you messed up your signature. It should say "I get online and spread nothing but negativity and hate what do you do?"


Hahah!!! Thats freakin hilarious! I've thought the same thing for so long about ol' debbie downer.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

rackfreak210 said:


> Hahah!!! Thats freakin hilarious! I've thought the same thing for so long about ol' debbie downer.


Get in line. Pretty much the entire AT society thinks that. Lol


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

GTM said:


> Semi retired Hearing Specialist


What?


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

nomansland said:


> Get in line. Pretty much the entire AT society thinks that. Lol


Glad Im not the only one.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

dblungem said:


> Glad Im not the only one.


One of MANY dblungem!


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm a firefighter and run a small sushi bar/bait shop.


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

Teacher/Basketball coach


----------



## bmjp (Oct 21, 2012)

Union Boilermaker I work mainly in oil refineries. I usually miss opening day of bow season but, I am usually home for November rut in Ohio.


----------



## stevenzimm (Jan 22, 2012)

Landscaper/arborist


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

work at a feed store. mixing and bagging feed and grain


----------



## Arrowjunkie95 (Aug 28, 2014)

Diesel Mechanic


----------



## Tech-1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Auto Tech for a dealership.


----------



## Anomalous (Sep 10, 2014)

Bartender at a craft beer bar


----------



## PSEjester (Jul 18, 2012)

Teamster Trucker


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I build turkey calls and work in sales for a portable building company.


----------



## TdSchst (Jun 24, 2013)

Director of Engineering for a building in downtown Chicago


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

General Sales Manager @ car dealership in east texas

but mainly i drink beer, shoot my bow, gun, and play a little golf...


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

A cad designer/engineer for a small construction company by day and a musician by night :wink:


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

Pizza shop owner/partner


----------



## oatbill (Apr 6, 2008)

Wastewater treatment plant operator/Maintenance tech


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Shouldernuke! said:


> The point to my post is this ...This site is on the "Internet " and the fact that every site on the net is at sometimes cruised by those who are into "Identity theft " the giving of personal information like what you do or where you work is just one more bit of info they need to take on your identity .
> 
> So when you get a bill from some third world sex toy INTERNET store don't blame the net blame the info you helped hand out .LMAO at guys willing to just put it all out there on the net for others to use against you ....This is just like threads that ask how much money or where do you l;ive exactly threads that pop up .Put enough info together you get a real time profile .Thats why I keep it all hunting related here .


Honestly, if I wanted your info I would have it in short order. On a waterfowl forum I frequent there was a guy stirring up trouble constantly. He said something about a guy's wife that a different member took offense to. They got the guy's address, posted a picture of his house, posted his employers info, youtube videos the guy had posted, etc all with a little internet ability. The member that instigated this left the forum never to return.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

I went on welfare when Obama got elected to his first term. I generally spend my days scouting, hunting, and golfing and my nights I spend laying on the couch drinking deer and smoking cigarettes.


----------



## Ryan911 (Aug 21, 2012)

I work full time as a 911 dispatcher, and also a police officer.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am also on that "Obama money" I just kick back drinking beer and book world class hunting trips on the internet. I am far too wealthy to spend any of my own time scouting and actually working at hunting. I do all of this from my free govt house and book the trips on my free govt phone. Life if great.


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

Operations Manager for Sysco Central Illinois


----------



## Sub-Urban-Deer (Oct 29, 2007)

DSNY or your friendly neighborhood garbageman in NYC (manhattan) Basically same pension as police and fire dept. 20-25 in, and get out. receive pension the day you leave. That said It has opened up a whole host of opportunity to pursue music(my art) and pays the bills. And ample time off to hunt of course!!!


----------



## northwoodsbucks (Nov 29, 2009)

Currently CIO for an large firm, just accepted an offer for a consulting fim though.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

I haven't read every single post but I didn't see "chef" anywhere...

Guess I must be one of the only ones. Executive chef here, trying to find time to hunt is next to impossible but building up vacation time and taking it in one big block in November is worth it.


----------



## tiogajoey (Aug 13, 2010)

Matador


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry, I couldn't help it!!! I saw this short today but really I am a journeyman lineman.


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Biotech Pharma company selling chemo to cancer centers in Ga


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

murder/mystery event instructor.


----------



## mikethehammer (May 25, 2012)

Journeyman wireman


----------



## BuckBuster51 (Feb 8, 2013)

union elevator constructor


----------



## Afflicted 1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Truck company o/o hauling logs through out the BC back country


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Aerospace Engineer for NAVAIR (I do engineering work for Marine Corps helicopters).


----------



## KiwiJim (May 7, 2013)

I host bachelorette parties... Which is a fancy word for stripping.
I'm just doing it to pay for law school. 
Not really... I'm doing it to pay for fishing and hunting adventures.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Professional Hunter
Outdoor Writer
Pro Shop Owner


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

I am a taxidermist in western Colorado


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

I own a 3D Printing Service Bureau, I also do some CNC machining. I make prototypes of anything you can think of......like the newest, latest, greatest hunting gadget!

You have an idea, I can prototype it.


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

DonnieBaker said:


> I own a 3D Printing Service Bureau, I also do some CNC machining. I make prototypes of anything you can think of......like the newest, latest, greatest hunting gadget!
> 
> You have an idea, I can prototype it.


Interesting...

Whereabouts are you located??
Do you accept 2-D AutoCAD files?
Or I can do SolidWorks 3D


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

SixShooter14 said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Whereabouts are you located??
> Do you accept 2-D AutoCAD files?
> Or I can do SolidWorks 3D


I'm in Oshkosh, WI. I have SW so any format will work. My machine accepts STL files only, so I convert if needed. I do have an upload page on my site that goes into my dropbox.
BeckPrototypes {dot} com.

The majority of my work is in the manufacturing industries; I'd like to get into consumer goods (outdoors-hunting), and/or the motorsports industry.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

I sail steal


----------



## leegej (Aug 27, 2012)

Recently graduated with a bachelors degree in Dairy Science. Bought the family farm and am a 4th generation dairy farmer.


----------



## t morg (Dec 22, 2002)

I maintain U.S. Army live fire ranges and various simulators. Also work in range control. LOVE MY JOB!!


----------



## Buc5084 (Jul 1, 2013)

Correctional officer. Hopefully state police soon.


----------



## joshuanagao (Jun 30, 2012)

Full time student about 8 months from graduating from Dental school and opening a practice.


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

we (wife and i) became entrepreneurs! we promote Visalus! greatest company to work for! if you want to help people change their lives for the better, and become financially free yourself Pm me! it will be the best decision you ever made!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Smooth Shooter said:


> we (wife and i) became entrepreneurs! we promote Visalus! greatest company to work for! if you want to help people change their lives for the better, and become financially free yourself Pm me! it will be the best decision you ever made!


Dude, leave the multi-level marketing spam to Facebook newsfeeds. I thought AT would be a safe place from cutco/norwex/marykay/herbalife/advocare disciples. Jeez people.


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Petroleum Engineer. Couldn't imagine doing anything else. Love it.


----------



## jcchsms (Sep 19, 2006)

Started out as an engineer. Moved to sales. I have sold a lot of things, all technical. Now a sales manager. Had a small territory, North America, loved my trips to Canada. Now narrowed down to Northeast US, from Southeast.
I ran a scrap steel business after Hurricane Katrina. That was the craziest thing I ever did.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Pneumatic bulk tank driver.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

t morg said:


> I maintain U.S. Army live fire ranges and various simulators. Also work in range control. LOVE MY JOB!!


Im prior military...lol...where can I apply!


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

Started off 30 years ago and was called a stockbroker, after all that time the industry and my firm prefer financial advisor, whatever ......


----------



## deerlab (Jul 8, 2013)

Web developer


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

Executive Chef soon to be retired and going into real estate.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

okiebob said:


> Executive Chef soon to be retired and going into real estate.


I'm assuming you go through the same struggle as me when it comes to having time off for hunting. When I decided I wanted to become a chef I kept hearing one thing, "get ready for early mornings, long days, and late nights, just about every day. Oh and if you've got a hobby or significant other, good luck." 

Gradually learning over the past 10 years, exactly how true that advice was. But, when you go to work and love what you do, it's hard to just let go and walk away.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Lawyer. Former police officer. Former concrete truck driver. Officiate high school sports.


----------



## Dutchvb2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Police Officer 24 years


----------



## HISCRAMENESS (Sep 27, 2010)

Plant operator for a big mean oil company


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

smokin x's said:


> I'm assuming you go through the same struggle as me when it comes to having time off for hunting. When I decided I wanted to become a chef I kept hearing one thing, "get ready for early mornings, long days, and late nights, just about every day. Oh and if you've got a hobby or significant other, good luck."
> 
> Gradually learning over the past 10 years, exactly how true that advice was. But, when you go to work and love what you do, it's hard to just let go and walk away.


Yeah 65hrs a week used to be nothing and hobbies, girlfriends and family seemed to always take a back seat. However, that has changed in recent years. You have to make time for yourself and realize the restaurant will still run when you take time off as long as you train your staff correctly and put the fear of God in them.


----------



## lebbie54 (Sep 18, 2013)

Program director for an outdoor education program in Big Bear CA, and Emberald Bay at Catalina Island CA. Love what I do, the people I work for on the other hand make me want to pull my hair out somedays.


----------



## Quickone4u (Sep 22, 2013)

Radiologic Technologist specialized in CT and MRI


----------



## huntinva89 (Jan 6, 2014)

Game dept. biologist by day dairy worker at local grocers at night


----------



## Tommygun1985 (Sep 5, 2014)

Professional Forester in Canada.... get to hunt everyday!


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Grain trader.


----------



## Small Target (Aug 12, 2013)

Work


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Was working as a PTA in an outpatient physical therapy clinic. Now a full-time stay at home dad. Best job in the world. Also the hardest damn job Ive ever had, but way more rewarding and my boss can be bribed and put down for naps. If only all bosses were that easy


----------



## Ranger521 (Aug 12, 2014)

Retired SWAT Cop / K-9 Handler


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Ranger521 said:


> Retired SWAT Cop / K-9 Handler


I love it when the K9 cops bring thier cars in for service. I spend more time playing with the dogs than I do working on the cars.  And surprisingly only been bit once, lol.


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jake Regan said:


> 120 hours a week? lol


it goes back and forth each week as to which ones are considered full time. Just depends on the schedule. This time of year its bows and horses full time (mostly) then landscaping part time. During the summer and spring its landscaping and horses.


----------



## river rat23 (Aug 8, 2014)

I drink squincher


----------



## alang145 (Jan 4, 2013)

electrical maintenance engineer for a electric harness building company


----------



## comer44883 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cnc tech.


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

I handle casualty claims for a large commercial insurance carrier, I handle mostly semi's, large delivery vehicles, school districts, and ambulances/medivans


----------



## jpittm2 (Jul 1, 2013)

MP&C at a Nuclear Power Plant


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Police Officer - 8 years


----------



## Jeremy421 (Oct 30, 2013)

Cnc programer / machinist


----------



## jctd18 (Jul 10, 2012)

Union Electrician, ibew 317 huntington wv.


----------



## skeeter170 (Oct 27, 2010)

Outside sales for an electrical distributor.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Just accepted a job as an electrical engineer so I will no longer be a configuration engineer for an airline. I am looking forward to the change.


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Bio-Tech Pharma sales rep


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Fire fighter, career 2 years, volunteer 4 years


----------



## C Eugene (May 21, 2013)

Self employed digital marketer. Basically that means I hunt/fish 40 hours a week, work 10, and pull in an 80 hour paycheck :wink:


----------



## ohiobeagler (Jul 29, 2009)

Middle School teacher for 12 years.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

System Operations for a electric generation and transmission company. Currently hold the position of TSO (transmission system operator). I put things back together switching remotely controlled switches as best I can when the storms roll through. Then set up switching for our field crews so they can work safe.

I used to work as LBA (load balancing authority/control area operator) prior to the TSO position. Been NERC certified and working electric utilities just over 14 years.


----------



## allohiohunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Full time police officer and prn respiratory therapist


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

I work in a lab for a factory that produces Honda Parts, and I work 2nd shift which makes it hard to hunt sometimes.


----------



## dretket (Aug 23, 2014)

Geologist for Halliburton working on the North Slope of Alaska. 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off. Just got into bow hunting. Hoping to do a hell of a lot more of it next year.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm a CNC Programmer in the plastic injection mold manufacturing industry. Here's some mold components I've machined


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

Self employed own a construction company, 12 rentals, and a laundromat


----------



## sIllBowtech (May 10, 2007)

Correctional Officer for the state of Illinois


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

C Eugene said:


> Self employed digital marketer. Basically that means I hunt/fish 40 hours a week, work 10, and pull in an 80 hour paycheck :wink:


You da man!


----------



## Hoot (Dec 1, 2013)

Retired after 26 years in the USAF as a bomb loader and weapons safety manager. Now I am a federal government employee for the USAF as a weapons safety manager.


----------



## C Eugene (May 21, 2013)

benkharr said:


> You da man!


Only downside is all the weight I've gained from working from home haha.


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

Stem Cell RN at Cancer Treatment Centers of America


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Full Time Police Officer


----------



## bigoman (Aug 26, 2009)

Drill for the black gold in the Middle East


----------



## dretket (Aug 23, 2014)

bigoman said:


> Drill for the black gold in the Middle East


Nice! How do you like working over there? Are you based in the US? I've considered trying to do a hitch or two over there. I'm currently in AK,so it'd be quite the change in scenery.


----------



## ryan t (Sep 20, 2007)

Attorney.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Self employed. Septic Cleaning/Liquid waste hauling company and a Sewer and Drain cleaning company...


----------



## Hog Man (Apr 11, 2010)

US Army active duty. I am a Section Sergeant (Baby Sitter of 4 SGT's and 6 E-4 and Below) and I am in a Horizontal Engineer Company located in Grafenwoehr Germany.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Underpaid Chemist for nutritional testing, I do testing for B vitamins (Cyanocobalamin, Niacin, Folic acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine, Biotin, Thiamin, Pantothenic acid, L-ascorbic acid) on foods, drinks, supplements, animal feeds, and ocasional odd samples. I am qualified to run HPLC, Fluorometer, Autoturb, spectrmoitry equipment. First responder for my company and soon to be a chemical spill responder (training in October). I am the lead in my department and have the most experience with the "assays" and equipment, however I am the only one in the department (and all of nutritional chemistry, chemistry department) that does not have a degree! Hard work and commitment can take you places! :darkbeer:


----------



## iplax13 (Apr 2, 2013)

Overactor said:


> Govt. and build Subaru Rally cars


Thats the coolest ive heard yet
Im building a 2.5rs sti


----------



## peteinvermont (Feb 5, 2013)

C Eugene said:


> Self employed digital marketer. Basically that means I hunt/fish 40 hours a week, work 10, and pull in an 80 hour paycheck :wink:


whats a digital marketer?


----------



## C Eugene (May 21, 2013)

peteinvermont said:


> whats a digital marketer?


See all of those ads all over this site?


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

Retired


----------



## MO Land Owner (Dec 23, 2011)

36 years in the Carpenters Union, 30 years farming 800 acres, Buy and sell ag and hunting land. And started a seed and chemical business selling to farmers. Now getting close to retirement!

So I can just HUNT and drink beer!:darkbeer:


----------



## Jmkimes (Nov 12, 2010)

Critical Care Flight Paramedic, EMS Instructor, student, husband, and father.


----------



## carpman15 (Dec 15, 2014)

I fix Kenworths and other trucks and also do armed private security considering going to a LEO but with current state of country I'm going to hold off on that


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

Journeyman plumber


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

I work on a farm. We are currently farming about 1,500 acres of beans, 500 acres wheat, 500 acres of sod and also have about 20,000 ornamental trees left but the farm has decided to get out of the tree business due to the economy and its extremely difficult to find the extra help needed during digging season or at least help that wants to work.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dont have time to hunt like I used to but I make a very comfortable living now.


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

I am retired after working for a large corporation for 39 years.
And I love being able to hunt when ever I want.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Firefighter paramedic


----------



## cprince77 (Oct 9, 2014)

Prison Counselor


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Ford Motor Co. Supervisor


----------



## DomKingsboroBow (Jan 10, 2015)

I am the casting director for an Adult Film company.


----------



## KnockEmDown (Jan 3, 2015)

Union plumber local 25.


----------



## TdSchst (Jun 24, 2013)

Director of Engineering Local 399


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

Regional Director for the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

Financial advisor


----------



## juanmanueloz (Feb 7, 2015)

I run a hunting ranch in Guanajuato Mexico also hunting and fisshing outfitter.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Retired painter/paperhanger. DC711, LU1007


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I sell fertilizer.


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

city utility worker


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welder


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Pastor of a small church and principal of a small Christian school


----------



## jhill56 (Jul 22, 2014)

snoodcrusher said:


> I'm on welfare. You guys keep workin' hard. I'm depending on you!


Hey, me too


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

A digital tech for AT&T. Keep the circuits going at the cell sites so y'all can play on your smart phones.

Also own my a hog hunting business that takes people out at night using night vision scopes on AR10 .308s.


----------



## md2bintn (Jul 14, 2014)

ER physician


----------



## buttonbucky (Aug 2, 2007)

Commodities handler at a Ethanol plant.


----------



## Deone (Aug 10, 2006)

Teacher, athletic director and head coach of 3 sports at my school.
Deone


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a retired actor for grown up movies


----------



## drturi (Jul 24, 2010)

Retired in 2009 now I sell Black Eagle Arrows


----------



## Vito venison (Jul 19, 2012)

Verizon splicer.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I work for one of the largest privately held companies in the world building new businesses...

And I'm a husband to a great wife, and Dad to two wonderful future hunters who are both into archery...life is good...


----------



## srod (Oct 2, 2013)

ER nurse


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I'm a retired actor for grown up movies


Whether or not that's true, I LOLd!


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

I am a welder for a company that makes filtration systems and bulk tanks


----------



## Blackwoodz (Dec 13, 2014)

.....Gods chosen few Millwright Local 1102....


----------



## Blackwoodz (Dec 13, 2014)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I'm a retired actor for grown up movies


flippin pornstar....long limb jim.:embara:


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm Chuck Norris's Boss.


----------



## billn17 (Oct 6, 2014)

County Deputy / SRT Sniper


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Pro Cyclops.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm a pastor and work part time for a 4-h camp. I have a beautiful wife and 3 awesome kids!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Blackwoodz said:


> flippin pornstar....long limb jim.:embara:


Well played...


----------



## 57medic (Nov 5, 2014)

Director of Trauma Services.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Nothing exciting here been a butcher for the last 12yrs.But it pays the bills and my family and I are healthy. Wife is a RN and has a rewarding job imo.We also have 2 boys that are amazing Lil guy's 4&6.Both love to shoot bows.


----------



## Logan_c_k (Oct 18, 2014)

Split between a bow tech and a natural gas plumber


----------



## flyinghunter (Nov 27, 2011)

Airline pilot


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

Warehouse Management Software Consultant.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering, but my job title is Robotics & PLC Programmer


----------



## mjsmitty (Sep 22, 2010)

Local freight relocation engineer.


----------



## caylej24 (Nov 8, 2013)

Work at Clearwater Paper where I watch a conveyor of crap paper go by and get bagged and boxed! But my 4 on 4 off schedule is ideal for hunting!!!


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

Roofer


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

solobowhunter said:


> I am a business owner for a paintless dent repair company


Cheers, Im the owner of a pdr Company also.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Cnc machinist


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Transmission Lineman 33 years. If your not over 180 feet in the air your not living!


----------



## kopriva (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm a grain farmer and have been since college. Great life but hard to give myself a enough hunting time in the fall with wheat seeding and corn harvesting.


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

TheTracker said:


> Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering, but my job title is Robotics & PLC Programmer


So you work for SkyNet?


----------



## chillshtr (Sep 24, 2013)

Veterinarian


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Construction Management


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

Structural engineer


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Clinical asst for an Orthopedic surgeon.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

I deal drugs to college kids.......Certified Pharmacy Technician at a University.


----------



## blevinsbulldog (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm the Property Manager for Target.


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

IT Client Infrastructure Engineer


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Social Worker


----------



## chainreaction (Oct 29, 2014)

In school now but work construction during the summer and once I graduate that is what I will do for a living


----------



## Hoythunter1230 (Feb 8, 2014)

Semi Truck Parts Sales


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors (Feb 27, 2007)

Plant operations manager. The kicker is we can only hire hard to employ people. People on government assistance or people with felony records. Never a dull day. Currently working on starting my own business.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

hobbs4421 said:


> Social Worker


 maybe you can help some guys here,


----------



## Lung Buster82 (Dec 7, 2014)

Assistant Superintendent for a waste water treatment facility during the week. The rest of my time I am a professional upland bird guide on my parents commercial shooting preserve!!


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

TroyP said:


> Cheers, Im the owner of a pdr Company also.


Nice where are you located?


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

solobowhunter said:


> Nice where are you located?


Im in Western Canada. I have been doing PDR for just over 2 years now. It was my window out of a bodyshop.


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

Right now I'm waiting for next hunting season, since I'm retired.


----------



## trickytross (Aug 25, 2010)

Soil and Water Conservationist for a local form of Government. Toying with some guide, trapping and custom mounts endeavors though to fuel the hunting addiction


----------



## 52 farmer (Jan 3, 2013)

Retired Teamster


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

HVAC service tech/Installer


----------



## Warpst0ne (Sep 17, 2014)

Quality manager at a lubricant plant. It's industrial/automotive lube, not recreational :mg:


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Customer Service Rep/Sales for Univar Environmental Sciences


----------



## G.Keniston (Dec 27, 2009)

I install and maintain irrigation systems during the spring, summer and fall and plow snow during winter.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

KY_BowGuy said:


> So you work for SkyNet?


Kuka Systems USA


----------



## Blackwoodz (Dec 13, 2014)

TheTracker said:


> Kuka Systems USA


I install your systems.


----------



## Antonio Amaral (Jul 21, 2013)

charter captain (Marlin fishing)
www.bahiapescaesportiva.com.br


----------



## jstephens61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Inspector with IDNR Oil & Gas. Sell and build log homes in my "spare time".


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Bio pharmaceutical salesman


----------



## HarveyWideshaft (Aug 25, 2014)

I own a residential and commercial exterior cleaning service company.





blevinsbulldog said:


> I'm the Property Manager for Target.


Regional? We should chat.


----------



## swampbuggy98 (Sep 28, 2013)

Registered Nurse


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

NCstick said:


> I work for a small start up company called Walk-On Archery. We build archery targets. I left a management position with a food manufacturer to work for them in at a research and development level to start out. Then I will be developing the production processes and procedures as I am an Industrial Engineer. The prototypes are the best targets I've ever shot. All of the local shops are saying the same thing. That's why I went to work for them when the owner called and offered me the position. They are due to release at the fist of November.


Have any samples you want to part ways with? :wink:


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I carry a firearm ..... the rest is confidential....


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Customer Service Rep/Sales for Univar Environmental Sciences. I also do sales on the side for a Graphic Design company, Eve Studios


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

DaneHunter said:


> I bought your book.


Which book by Whack/Stack?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

Mechanical Supervisor for a nuclear plant/ union Boilermaker


----------



## Thesouthernway (Mar 13, 2013)

Archery Tech/Manager/ all around bad ass for Tallahassee Indoor Shooting Range in Tallahassee Florida


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

EXsystem said:


> Treasurer for the largest settlement company in the world - I am responsible for handing Millions of $$$ that is not mine and making my bosses richer everyday. They reward me with a salary enough to take care of my family and enjoy the hobbies I love to do. Sometimes they throw me a bonus so I can buy the stupid stuff I really don't need. Never though I would be at where I am today therefore I really can't complain. :wink:


If you want to train me as your replacement, my calendar is open...


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

BGagner said:


> Which book by Whack/Stack?


Freelance Bowhunter


Its a good reference for out of state whitetail hunts.


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

Drywall finisher, landlord.


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)

I am a Product Specialist/Sales for a company called Quick Attach. We make skid steer attachments of ALL kinds. Fun job!

www.quickattach.com


----------



## huntinva89 (Jan 6, 2014)

Assistant biologist currently working with bald eagles.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Advanced Software Support - Servers to Code, jack of all trades master of none


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Instrument Tech for Big Oil Refinery here in Louisiana!


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

Union Boilermaker


----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

Semi-retired stay at home dad. I get a partial disability pension from the VA, part time handyman, substitute teach and occasionally work for a friend when his boat canvas and upholstery business gets swamped. I get to help coach my daughters basketball and softball teams which is one of the most rewarding and enjoyable things I have done.


----------



## paddlefaster (Jan 1, 2015)

Technician for a petroleum pipeline


----------



## CDV (Mar 19, 2013)

I manage a title insurance company, real estate transactions.


----------



## Iowabowhunter15 (Jun 20, 2014)

Full time college student and Coach high school Baseball and work as a Fire Alarm technician/inspector during the summer.. Not much money coming in at the moment but I scrounge every penny I can to buy new toys! Rely on family and close friends to work the land and get things done. I help them and they help me! I can say it makes for great memories with great people!


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

Fiber optics splicer for a local telephone company


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Iowabowhunter15 said:


> Full time college student and Coach high school Baseball and work as a Fire Alarm technician/inspector during the summer.. Not much money coming in at the moment but I scrounge every penny I can to buy new toys! Rely on family and close friends to work the land and get things done. I help them and they help me! I can say it makes for great memories with great people!


So you live in a commune? Narly dude.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

I started a tech company and sold it. 

Now I've started another :smile:


----------



## jfortenbery (Dec 25, 2013)

Luthier

www.fortenberyguitars.com


Jeff Fortenbery
Bowtech Carbon Knight


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Hyperbaric oxygen therapy tech


----------



## pjaustin (Feb 24, 2014)

Pastor here, best job in the world.


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Oct 28, 2009)

Bridge (Structural/Civil) Engineer


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Fireman and bricklayer.


----------



## Johnson27 (Oct 11, 2012)

Land Surveyor and Land Acquisition Agent


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Livestock farmer. Hogs and cattle.


----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

jfortenbery said:


> Luthier
> 
> www.fortenberyguitars.com
> 
> ...


Did you go to school to be a luthier, do it on your own or apprentice? Very interested in learning more about the trade.


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

Mechanical insulator. duct wrap, generator exhaust, steam lines ect.


----------



## Tony Lane (Aug 14, 2014)

Power Plant Operator for Ingenco in my home town of Amelia, VA.


----------



## gogger (Oct 16, 2014)

Corrections Officer (Prison Guard) State of Ohio also own a horse boarding stable and bale hay all summer long. Want to be a professional wakeboard boat driver when I retire.


----------



## AddisonOil (Jun 19, 2012)

Oil & Gas Producer
Hydraulic Fracturing
Acidizing
Real Estate
Cattle


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Workers comp( hit in the rear of my company truck by young man texting)neck and spine.


----------



## Leon Mark (Jan 14, 2009)

Police Detective


----------



## natural born k (Dec 30, 2007)

Union Carpenter. Building a better tomorrow Today.


----------



## TK-Leather (Nov 24, 2014)

Biomedical equipment tech, (clinical Engineer)


----------



## Kiwi Bowhunter (Nov 12, 2011)

Instrument & control engineer in the oil and gas industry


----------



## RTR0622 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sheriff's Deputy...doing what I love and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## brohymn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

was a combat engineer for the Canadian army but im getting out on a medical and they got me an apprenticeship as an electrician.


----------



## OxMan80 (Jan 25, 2015)

Senior certified pharmacy technician...IE I spend all day on the phone arguing with your insurance.


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

Quality supervisor at a tube mill during the day full time civil engineering student at night. Graduate in may and have to make the decision if I want to stay with my current job and the crappy PA hunting or find a engineering job sonewhere


----------



## RLwidowmaker (Dec 11, 2014)

Corrections officer


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

davepfb said:


> Quality supervisor at a tube mill during the day full time civil engineering student at night. Graduate in may and have to make the decision if I want to stay with my current job and the crappy PA hunting or find a engineering job sonewhere


Pa hunting aside, the Pa engineering job market kind of stinks. I know, I am an electrical engineer and I am having a hard time finding a new job.


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

Squirrel said:


> Pa hunting aside, the Pa engineering job market kind of stinks. I know, I am an electrical engineer and I am having a hard time finding a new job.


Yeah, I was thinking possibly Texas with its abundance of construction companies


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

HSE :darkbeer:


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Any of you fine gentleman happen to work for PBF Energy? If so could you please pm me. I have a few questions about the company. Thanks


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

work security at a nuclear powerplant


----------



## CjsPapa0504 (Dec 24, 2011)

Active Duty Military here...


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Union warehousemen


----------



## HuntMaine (Mar 6, 2013)

Operator on a paper machine in one of the oldest paper mills in the country..

Also do carpentry and firewood processing on the side.


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

Maintenance Services at a Nuclear power plant


----------



## bukmaster7 (Aug 26, 2007)

Project Manager for a commercial roofing company. I oversee new and re-roofing projects with WalMart, Target, AutoZone, and several other commercial companies.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Buy produce for a wholesaler, which in turn supplies the midwest with ALOT of groceries!


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

Tool & Die Supervisor


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

Lead UI designer at a technology/engineering firm in SE Michigan.


----------



## ferggie (Apr 7, 2015)

Sr. Mechanical Design Engineer.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Own and operate an automotive machine shop. Most of my work is performing valve jobs, porting, and building cylinder heads for diesel pulling trucks and tractors. Some of which can be seen pulling on MAVTV and at your county fairs.


----------



## LMJII (Dec 29, 2010)

Practicing law pays the bills, but my real job is being a husband and father.


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

"Murders and Executions Mostly" Man I need to watch American Psycho again soon.


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

To keep it short: Schedule Wranglers, Challengers and Chargers (SRT and Hellcat included), 300s and minivans to get built at their respective plants.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

TheTracker said:


> Bachelors in Mechanical Engineering, but my job title is Robotics & PLC Programmer


Integrator? I do controls on the daily... Mostly Allen Bradley


----------



## instinctboy (Dec 31, 2007)

PLC Controls, working on adding RTO's and upgrading from Foxboro to PlantPax right now during the day and own a CNC machine shop that I work at nights and weekends.


----------



## Mailman99 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mailman here


----------



## RedpatchUSMC (Dec 29, 2014)

Contruction equipment rental specialist...


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Fred Garvin
Male Prostitute


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Senior Network Engineer


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

I am a professional product tester in the outdoor sports world. Marketing companies send me various products such as all the Sitka camo lines, various merino wool baselayers, Under Armour, top line boots, Obsession, PSE, Matthews and Hoyt bows (all refinished by Ultimate Finishers in about 2 weeks by the way...it's amazing how he gets it done so fast!), Ozonics, Scentblocker, Scentlok and several still under development products that absolutely do control human scent 100% of the time and have actually been proven to attract mature bucks from significant distances....this is a new space age product under development with several industry insiders who are hunting fans.


----------



## upstart (Jan 4, 2005)

Small business owner.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Die cast quality cmm tech


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

union carpenter/superintedent


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Marathon petroleum refinery.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Maintenance supervisor/ 50 oil and gas producing companies


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

" Retired "


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

Heavy duty friction technician.
I sell heavy duty truck , brakes, clutches and suspension, parts.


----------



## SwampStalker (Feb 11, 2015)

I own and operate a Termite & Pest Control company.


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

Letter carrier for Canada Post


----------



## Hoyt4683 (Oct 8, 2014)

Build high performance engines


----------



## jbrout (Jan 1, 2015)

Plumbing contractor


----------



## lsb (Apr 2, 2011)

I make fish feed


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> " Retired "


That's the best job I've heard yet.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

into Navy right out of HS for 5 years & last 2 attached to the Marines. Shortly after discharge went to work in the wire Division of a Steel Mill & joined Army reserves for 3 years . Held various jobs from laborer, machine operator to asst. advertising manager to plant foreman of 7 depts. Vested time & started my own Archery shop/lanes for 5 years & then went back to Mill as a plant heavy equipment driver & continued my shop also (32 years at the mill & 18 running Archery Shop/lanes) RETIRED nearly 14 years ago. Now I shoot tournaments, Bowhunt when I want & take my G-sons (10-11-16 now)shooting or Bowhunting as well as my adult son/daughter that bowhunt.. I AM blessed. Just finished a hog hunt in March with Son & 16 yr. old G-son & making a surprise Bowfishing trip for the 10 & 11 year old in Fl. after deer season & a school break. Life was tough but good.


----------



## josephcsylvia (Jun 12, 2012)

Tattoo artist and custom leather worker


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

wildlife population control expert as long as im able


----------



## swamp1911 (Feb 20, 2010)

Athletic Director at High School


----------



## digitalhavok (Jul 4, 2013)

AudioVisual Engineer


----------



## mattador96 (Oct 15, 2003)

Pharmacist


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

Welfare


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

jhauser said:


> Welfare


can I borrow some money?


----------



## FroMan (Oct 23, 2004)

US Army Chaplain


----------



## arrow_chucker (Oct 20, 2012)

Pretty cool thread. Interesting seeing the different backgrounds that make up the "sport", if one would call it that. 
Myself, in pharma market as Operations Manager and CI special projects leader for Americas and Europe.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Mechanic/welder/farmer


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> into Navy right out of HS for 5 years & last 2 attached to the Marines. Shortly after discharge went to work in the wire Division of a Steel Mill & joined Army reserves for 3 years . Held various jobs from laborer, machine operator to asst. advertising manager to plant foreman of 7 depts. Vested time & started my own Archery shop/lanes for 5 years & then went back to Mill as a plant heavy equipment driver & continued my shop also (32 years at the mill & 18 running Archery Shop/lanes) RETIRED nearly 14 years ago. Now I shoot tournaments, Bowhunt when I want & take my G-sons (10-11-16 now)shooting or Bowhunting as well as my adult son/daughter that bowhunt.. I AM blessed. Just finished a hog hunt in March with Son & 16 yr. old G-son & making a surprise Bowfishing trip for the 10 & 11 year old in Fl. after deer season & a school break. Life was tough but good.


Congrats to you. Always makes me happy to hear about someone who worked hard their whole life and is able to enjoy retirement. That's how it should be. Thanks for your service too. Enjoy retirement, sounds like you deserve every minute of it.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Cool thread...


----------



## CO Camper (Nov 17, 2014)

I rent campers and travel trailers. During hunting season, a lot of them go out to hunters. I get to hear a lot of stories of how the weather wasn't right and excited stories of harvests.


----------



## thomphy (Apr 27, 2013)

Police officer. 

Landscape maintenance/pool boy part time to pay for hunting and toys.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

shoot2thrill25-thanks. Yes it was pretty tough at times but I've been blessed to do in Archery/Bowhunting what many will only dream of. I have some 2 of my kids & 3 G-kids to enjoy my passion now & that makes it even more fun. I look back & wonder at times how I did it. The biggest problem I have now is getting MORE excited when one of my kids or G-kids are about to get a shot at something & I'm with. We definitely enjoy ourselves when together.


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

Forest fire equipment operator


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Pa hunting aside, the Pa engineering job market kind of stinks. I know, I am an electrical engineer and I am having a hard time finding a new job.


I am also a EE the job market in Iowa is really high demand for Consulting electrical engineers. I am pretty sure I could have 3 job offers in a week if I was to be looking.


----------



## knightwing81 (Jul 15, 2014)

Area Supervisor of 4 McDonald's


----------



## ThatKidCASH (Apr 16, 2015)

I bartend and serve tables at PF Changs in Sherman Oaks, CA as well as go to school full time. I'm majoring in Business with an emphasis in Marketing. 

This is a pretty cool thread. It's neat to see how different everyone is, but how archery and hunting bring us somewhat together.


----------



## davglo35 (May 18, 2011)

Believe it or not I make toilet paper. Actually I run 3 machines that make the tube (core) inside the roll. Union job. Georgia Pacific corporation. Shift work, six weeks vacation, best job in the whole place.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

davglo35 said:


> Believe it or not I make toilet paper. Actually I run 3 machines that make the tube (core) inside the roll. Union job. Georgia Pacific corporation. Shift work, six weeks vacation, best job in the whole place.


You see that new TP without a roll?! Better be hoping that doesnt catch on.... Then again its probably patented, so you might be safe for 20 years


----------



## lovebumper_2020 (Jul 27, 2010)

I pressed into retirement from the govt regulations, retired truck driver,dot said I ain't healthy enough to drive commercially safe, all doctors agreed, think I was the only one disagreeing, which at the time seemed like a foreign thought to them, every one wanted my position I was told, been 3 yrs now, I not taken to having that much time off very easy


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

ThatKidCASH said:


> I bartend and serve tables at PF Changs in Sherman Oaks, CA



How many pounds of Dynamite Shrimp do you eat during a normal shift?!


----------



## porkchop401 (Feb 18, 2012)

Coal Mine water removal specialist!


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

UFO crash site investigator.


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

pinski79 said:


> can I borrow some money?


No I need it for my smokes


----------



## KYHeadhunter02 (Sep 6, 2010)

davglo35 said:


> Believe it or not I make toilet paper. Actually I run 3 machines that make the tube (core) inside the roll. Union job. Georgia Pacific corporation. Shift work, six weeks vacation, best job in the whole place.


I also work for GP making the Koch brothers richer. Machine operator making 3 oz bathroom cups.


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

I'm a marina manager, sucks this time of year, but I'm free come November


----------



## ThatKidCASH (Apr 16, 2015)

fatsbucknut said:


> How many pounds of Dynamite Shrimp do you eat during a normal shift?!


2 years ago when I first started... Copious amounts haha. 
Now a days, I try not to eat there whenever possible. Trying to get in better hunting shape. I gained thirty pounds since I got hired. I'm down 12lbs so far this year, but have gained a lot in strength and endurance.


----------



## Dustin Cline (Feb 2, 2011)

United States Marine


----------



## whitetailseeker (Mar 11, 2013)

Boilers said:


> You see that new TP without a roll?! Better be hoping that doesnt catch on.... Then again its probably patented, so you might be safe for 20 years


Instrument Mechanic in a mill that makes paper for those rolls of TP before they are converted to the little ones, we also make paper for corrugated boxes.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

I just get by on my good looks.


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm a transmission lineman, working on the high voltage line for 34 years down here in the Lone Star State.


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

Was military for 6 years now I am a full time college student/ stay at home dad/ pick up lawn mowing jobs or chainsaw work because I am so bored. Can't wait to be done with school and go back to work!


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

I am a Ct Tech at the hospital. hubby is a painter for the school district


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

I am a maturnity ward barber at several hospitals in this state. I know...i know...everyone wants my job.


----------



## Fenwayrick (Aug 19, 2013)

Potato farmer as well as small grains, corn and soy beans.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Archery tech, taxidermist, call maker, custom arrow supplier(internet based)


----------



## Crazey (Jan 7, 2015)

I go to college, and work during the Summer!


----------



## jeffrichards (Sep 1, 2010)

Union bus and transit operator.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

whitetailseeker said:


> Instrument Mechanic in a mill that makes paper for those rolls of TP before they are converted to the little ones, we also make paper for corrugated boxes.


What mill/co?


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

Middle school physical education teacher and the high school varsity archery team coach.


----------



## telephone man (Dec 26, 2007)

System Tech for at&t


----------



## PAOH (Jan 28, 2012)

Union Electrician


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

chevman said:


> I am a maternity ward barber at several hospitals in this state. I know...i know...everyone wants my job.


Wait, you're a what????


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Plant operator for Barrett Paving Materials.


----------

